

Regal - Cross-platform OpenGL - phn
https://github.com/p3/regal

======
phn
Here is the post introducing it:

[https://www.opengl.org/news/permalink/introducing-regala-
por...](https://www.opengl.org/news/permalink/introducing-regala-portable-
opengl-layerwrite-once-deploy-everywhere)

